
Clinkle.com homepage seems to have been taken down - danso
https://web.archive.org/web/20161003062714/http://clinkle.com/
======
danso
Its iOS app seems to have been removed too:

[http://appcrawlr.com/ios/clinkle](http://appcrawlr.com/ios/clinkle)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/treats-by-
clinkle/id45852362...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/treats-by-
clinkle/id458523629)

